# comparison with Rockwell



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comparison. These intrigue me, I just haven't figured out how to start a project big enough to justify buying one but small enough to not get in the way of other projects 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

lee a great review. I've got he Fein I also have the Bosch Fine Cut. The Fine Cut might not even be sold anymore, but it would have cut off the legs.

A Popular Mechanice review


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I finagled the Fein from the family budget when I had to remove petrified caulking from 10 old windows. Pam and I have used it for everything from removing peeling paint from exterior trim, to cutting a small tree out of the chainlink fence (I used the longer straight e-cut blades) and plunge angle cutting the bottom part of a rotting door casement in situ. It is one sweet tool, and I love that long cord.
Now I see Crapsman, er ah, Craftsman has a cordless version. I think I will be able to resist that siren's song.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, thanks for that. It's nice to see the comparison of the two saws.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good review Lee


----------



## jake (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks, I have been looking at couple different versions and didnt know PC had one out. I am a little confused as the picture seems to show a Rockwell that I thought was made by the Positec group and not Porter Cable. Thanks though, I will look at a Sonicrafter and pocket the money for another tool purchase.


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Dont't forget the dremel Multitool. I got one on sale for $89. It came with some extras. I have used it many times and it works just as well as the others.
Thanks
KHOP


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

It is a Rockwell, not a PC.
Doesn't change the review.

Lee


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

Harbor Freight also sells one. I could get over the up front cost of the better Fein but I can't get over the continued high pricing on the accessories that will need to be replaced. How many people own the Lamelo biscuit jointer compared to the PC and DeWalt models? I would guess not many because in the end they all get you to the same place. I'm with Khop, I would get the Dremel over the HF version because I have to drive 30 minutes to get to the nearest HF for accessories. I have a Lowe's one mile away that sells the Dremel.


----------



## buddy4344 (Dec 3, 2009)

this thread needs retitled! Rockwell quality IS NOT Porter Cable quality. While the review may be valid, this mistake is a big deal. Fein tool is amazing, but I would love to find cheaper blades.


----------

